# Frequency problem with Coffee Lake?



## olorin (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi,

I have an Intel CPU i9-9900K 3.60GHz with motherboard Gigabyte B360 HD3P-LM (Hetzner EX62) and FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233.

```
# sysctl dev.cpu.0.
dev.cpu.0.cx_method: C1/mwait/hwc C2/mwait/hwc C3/mwait/hwc
dev.cpu.0.cx_usage_counters: 4723 0 0
dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 100.00% 0.00% 0.00% last 68795us
dev.cpu.0.cx_lowest: C1
dev.cpu.0.cx_supported: C1/1/1 C2/2/151 C3/3/1034
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 3601/95000 3600/95000 3400/87275 3200/79831 3000/73564 2800/66644 2600/60837 2400/54439 2200/49091 2000/43173 1800/38278 1600/32835 1400/27639 1200/23380 1000/18628 800/14778
dev.cpu.0.freq: 800
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 36,0C
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.throttle_log: 0
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.tjmax: 100,0C
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.resolution: 1
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.delta: 64
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=none _UID=0
dev.cpu.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PR00
dev.cpu.0.%driver: cpu
dev.cpu.0.%desc: ACPI CPU
```

When I try to change the frequency, nothing happens:

```
# sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=3600
dev.cpu.0.freq: 800 -> 800
```

I also tried using powerd:

```
# powerd -v -a hadp
powerd: unable to determine AC line status
load 130%, current freq  800 MHz (15), wanted freq 3200 MHz
changing clock speed from 800 MHz to 3200 MHz
load  70%, current freq  800 MHz (15), wanted freq 5973 MHz
changing clock speed from 800 MHz to 3601 MHz
load  82%, current freq  800 MHz (15), wanted freq 7202 MHz
changing clock speed from 800 MHz to 3601 MHz
load 103%, current freq  800 MHz (15), wanted freq 7202 MHz
changing clock speed from 800 MHz to 3601 MHz
```

I have no any problem with my home processor i7-2600, but a similar situation occurs with i5-9600k.

Do you have any ideas how I can increase the frequency of the processor and enable Turbo Boost? Thank you.


----------

